# need to know if this is ok.



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i am goin to be adding plants to 3 of my tanks. all are low lighting here it is
50 gal breeder
1 or 2 amazon swords 12-15 inch tall (do you think 1 or 2?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...086641&tc=photo
20 gal long
3 or 4 amazon swords 6-8 inches tall http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...000528&tc=photo
10 gal
2 or 3 of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...287749&tc=photo do they need high light?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...286912&tc=photo and some of them in all of them

do i need co2 or anything at all? any of them need high light? thanks guys


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How low is "low light" exactly?

The hygro will definately not work. Aside from doing much much better in moderate light (mine is in high light and doing nicely) that plant will grow larger than your entire 10 gallon very quickly. It's absolutely not suitable for smaller tanks and won't do well under low light anyways.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well the 20 long is a 15 watt the 10 gal has 2 incesint (cant spell) screw in bulbs 25 watt each. and the 50 gal is alot longer then the 20 longs and makes everthing in my tank look more red and id doesnt say wattage on it. btw i have rbp in the 50 cichlids in the 10 and a compressus in the 20 long. i know the cichlids will reck the plants but i want them anyway


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You can't grow plants with incandescent screw in bulbs so you'd be better off saving your money and not buying the plants you were going to put in the 10 gallon.

I would doubt if you can grow anything with 15 watts in the 20 long either, and unless the 50 is much brighter you may not have any luck there either. If you want to get into plant keeping, you need to upgrade your lighting before hand or you're just going to be throwing money away on plants that are sure to die.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well if i can get some screw in florecent would it work for the 10 gal? and what about these if it will http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...330462&tc=photo


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

what about a 21 watt on the 50 gal thats 6500k and then the one thats on the 50 gal on the 20 gal then the one thats on the 20 gal on the ten gal? alot of changes to make


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've used those screw in fluorescents and quite frankly the output is simply not high enough to grow much of anything. I'd get another strip light to put over your 20 gallon so you had at least one tank with proper lighting and see if you enjoy the planted side of the hobby before getting deeper into it. If you don't set your tank up correctly and your plants die, you definately won't enjoy it so you'd be doing yourself a favor to get started on the right foot.


----------

